# New delta acrylic tub leaking between drain layers



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

What is a "drain layer"? Some finishes require the use of plumber's putty, but it contains oil which is not happy with cultured marble, granite, etc., so silicone is used or an acrylic sealant. Exactly what is leaking?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll see if better pictures don't help explain it.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Instead of being a single solid layer of acrylic there is a second black plastif layer that is part of the support base. That is where the water is leaking out of. I don't know if the Dap 3.0 latex/acrylic sealant they fecommend is supposed to seal up those two layers or if it is just defective. I can find no info in the instructions, Delta support or online. There is a thread on Terrylove where a poster had a similar problem but even Terry himself is unfamiliar with this model.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dap is water based. Use a non water based sealant. OSI Quad is a good one. Seal between the layers all around the hole. You are using the tapered washer provided with the overflow kit, right? You do have it installed right side up?


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

I see you point. A very poor design. They should have had the hole in the black part oversized so the gasket only touches the tub itself.

But anyway. I would not use Quad here. Great stuff. But dries hard after a few years. And a tub will expand and contract.
Homey Depot has GE Silicone Iron Grip caulk.
Use that and try to fill in between the gap. And will not hurt to add just a little on each side of the black gasket when you install that next.

Most important is after you install the overflow plate. Around the top half of the overplate run a bead of caulk.

A very common problem on any tub, is those black gaskets dont seal good. Again very common. 
Shower water hits the top of the overflow plate and runs behind causing the leak. So all of then should be caulked. This actually could be the only problem you need to do.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Ok just looked at pic again. I thought I was looking at the overflow.

But I would assume delta has enough sealant in between the black and white plastic that that is not were the problem is. 

Either you had no sealant under the flange or was not tight enough.

Use any silicone caulk under the flange and let it squeeze out. Wait until it drys before you test it. I am pretty sure you will find it works.


----------



## akuhn235 (Aug 1, 2017)

water shouldn't be getting in between those two layers...does your drain flange have an adequate seal to the top layer of the tub?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Add 100% silicone Caulk under in between the chrome and the white upper portion of the tub. Pipe dope the threads on the chrome and never hurts to pipe dope that black rubber. Put some meat on it and tighten the miss up then clean the clear silicone caulk off the top. If it still leaks your tub is defective.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

There are 2 sealing surfaces. Under the flange and the threads. Forget about sealing between the layers.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Jim F said:


> I'll see if better pictures don't help explain it.



Crank it tight...... But not too tight, it is plastic. Use some pipe thread dope on the rubber surfaces.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

They recommend DAP 3.0 and a few other latex/acrylic sealants. I'm hoping just slathering on the DAP will seal it up. I don't dare use anything else not listed by Delta as a sealant. I returned the one that was leaking so now I'm hoping the new one seals properly. I'm hopping I don't have to go with a different model. The plumbing and rough in is set up for this one.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

DON't use any latex based sealants. Use 100% silicone. This area is exposed to water 100% of the time.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not seeing anything now that describes DAP 3.0 as a latex/acrylic. Not sure where I read that now. It got put together and this stuff definitely has a silicone feel to it. Their safety data sheet lists the ingredients as Calcium carbonate, proprietary phithalate esters, limestone, titsnium dioxide, trimethooxyvyllsilane. I'll see if it is sealed tomorrow. Delta also recommends Red Devil 3000 and Ecobond.


----------



## KYdiyer (Dec 8, 2017)

All those, DAP, Red Devil, and Eco-Bond are "polymer" sealants. Actually pretty good, they can work as a adhesive and sealant


----------



## madisonfriday (Aug 10, 2018)

Did this ever resolve? I am having same issue with it leaking around the plastic support - tub is only a month old


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

madisonfriday said:


> Did this ever resolve? I am having same issue with it leaking around the plastic support - tub is only a month old


Yes, my first mistake was being too gung ho and using standard plumber's putty like I used on my cast iron tub some years ago. I exchanged the leaking tub just to make sure that was not the issue. The replacement tub had the same thing, a gap between the tub layer and support. I used one of the manufacturer recommended sealants, Dap 3.0 latex/acrylic sealant, spread it thick with my finger between those two layers and tightened it up. It has not leaked a drop since then.


----------



## madisonfriday (Aug 10, 2018)

Jim F said:


> madisonfriday said:
> 
> 
> > Did this ever resolve? I am having same issue with it leaking around the plastic support - tub is only a month old
> ...


That’s good news! What was causing the first one to leak? I’m hoping that’s all it needs is a thick bead of sealant and it’s accessible from the top of the


----------



## Npowers66 (Dec 30, 2020)

Jim F said:


> Instead of being a single solid layer of acrylic there is a second black plastif layer that is part of the support base. That is where the water is leaking out of. I don't know if the Dap 3.0 latex/acrylic sealant they fecommend is supposed to seal up those two layers or if it is just defective. I can find no info in the instructions, Delta support or online. There is a thread on Terrylove where a poster had a similar problem but even Terry himself is unfamiliar with this model.


hello, sorry to revive a old thread. But I’m having this exact issue. After renovation was complete, and after my sons first bath, bam big water spot on the ceiling. After cutting a hole and watching water is going between the drain hole and the black support and coming out. The walls are tiled otherwise I would return it. My only option is to dap 3.0 the gap and hope it works. Absolute garbage design. It dosnt leak the whole time when draining. Just when the drain is first pulled and a lot of pressure going through.where the drain meets the black plastic is sealed and dry. Picture is not the best but I screened shot it from a video I took. Should I try and make a case with delta ? I hear it won’t go anywhere. Any help Is appreciated


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

JMHO, but the only way water gets between the 2 layers is by getting past the drain flange first. I would take apart, clean and reset with the DAP product the MFG recommends. Don't over tighten, it just squeezes out all the sealant.


----------

